# Buying a Monitor



## Dr. House (Sep 18, 2012)

I want a 23 Inch 1080p monitor. My budget is 10,000 to 12,000 rupees. I checked in web and found out Samsung S23A300B, Dell S2330MX, LG E2351VR, AOC e2343F2k 1080p TN LEDs and AOC i2353Ph e-IPS monitors as my choice. Please tell me which one has the best colour production and black levels. Main concern is image quality for me. I do photo editing too with adobe photoshop and lightroom and play FPS, racing and third person action games too like bf3, nfs the run, max payne3 etc.


----------



## jainmj (Sep 18, 2012)

Get an IPS panel. If you can extend to 15k, I would suggest Dell U2312HM. Should be ok for FPS.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 19, 2012)

jainmj said:


> Get an IPS panel. If you can extend to 15k, I would suggest Dell U2312HM. Should be ok for FPS.



No I can not extend my budget that much. Even 12k much for me. How is AOC i2353ph e-IPS model? I don't know much about response time and all for me playing FPS game in normal laptop screen with 1366x768 resolution is okay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2012)

read this.you will need it if you decide to buy AOC for optimal configuration.
AOC i2353Ph/Fh Review


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 19, 2012)

BenQ RL2450HT is best affordable Ips panel you can get.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 19, 2012)

lumia920 said:


> BenQ RL2450HT is best affordable Ips panel you can get.



what is the price?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^BenQ RL2450HT is TN not IPS.
LCD and TFT Monitor News


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^BenQ RL2450HT is TN not IPS.
> LCD and TFT Monitor News



Sorry its LED monitor and priced 13.5k at flipkart.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 19, 2012)

How is this monitor Benq 24 inch LED - GW2450HM Monitor: Flipkart.com ?
It has 5x times static contrast than RL2450HT.

Please check this review *www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_gw2450hm.htm and conclude.


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2012)

@OP, it is good, and price would be under 12K in local market. If you are not into IPS panels, then go to your local market and pick one which you are getting from Dell or BenQ.
Only points to remember is it should have DVI as well as HDMI port, is full HD display and LED. 
Few days back when I went to shop to buy a monitor for a friend. shopkeeper suggested VA LED monitors(one which you have put in your link), saying they are good against IPS panels as well.
Personally I have not checked much on VA LEDs.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 19, 2012)

acewin said:


> @OP, it is good, and price would be under 12K in local market. If you are not into IPS panels, then go to your local market and pick one which you are getting from Dell or BenQ.
> Only points to remember is it should have DVI as well as HDMI port, is full HD display and LED.
> Few days back when I went to shop to buy a monitor for a friend. shopkeeper suggested VA LED monitors(one which you have put in your link), saying they are good against IPS panels as well.
> Personally I have not checked much on VA LEDs.



*According to TFT central*
Benq GW2450HM: 12.2k at flipkart
luminance (cd/m2) 120
Black Point (cd/m2) 0.05
Contrast Ratio 2596:1

Dell U2312HM: 17.2k at flipkart
luminance (cd/m2) 120
Black Point (cd/m2) 0.16
Contrast Ratio 770:1

I want to know how bad are the viewing angles of Benq monitor if we compare it with samsung S24B370H monitor and dell U2312HM because I do photo editing too.


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2012)

U2312HM is max priced at 15-15.5K from Dell, Flipkart price is stupid.
About viewing angle I do not know, am not using one, and it differs product to product.

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-24-inch-l...BHV6&ref=7b335106-f638-4927-a5ef-49a629c4dd51


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 19, 2012)

acewin said:


> U2312HM is max priced at 15-15.5K from Dell, Flipkart price is stupid.
> About viewing angle I do not know, am not using one, and it differs product to product.
> 
> Samsung 24 inch LED - S24B370H Monitor: Flipkart.com



Still 15-15.5k is completely out of my budget I know its good gaming monitor has average response time just 0.6ms. But I need under 12k.
If Benq GW2450HM is of 12.2k at flipkart so i guess it would be around 11k in local. As you can see above benq beats dell u2312hm in terms of blacks and static contrast that I think is more important in gaming and photo editing. Suggest me other options from LG, AOC, Asus or other brand under my budget.

One big question!! If I try to plug HD DTH via HDMI cable to benQ GQ2450HM monitor. Will I able to watch HD DTH on my monitor or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2012)

BenQ GW2450HM Review


> Colour accuracy was mediocre at default factory settings with an average DeltaE (dE) of 3.4, ranging up to a maximum of 9.0. There seemed to be an imbalance in the greens as well. You will need to make some adjustments if you require higher levels of accuracy, but even if you don't a simple change in the brightness control will be necessary.





> There was also a pretty obvious off-centre contrast shift which is inherent to VA panel types.This can be particularly problematic in dark images and where grey tone is important. It is this issue that has led to many graphics professionals and colour enthusiasts choosing IPS panels instead, and the manufacturers have been quick to incorporate this alternative panel technology in their screens. I would like to make a point that for many people this won't be an issue at all, and many may not even notice it. Remember, many people are perfectly happy with their TN Film panels and other VA based screens. Just something to be wary of if you are affected by this issue or are doing colour critical work.


get a set of pictures in usb,go to showroom & ask them to display pictures in usb.look specifically for above issues.if you can not notice them good but if you can then its your decision.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> BenQ GW2450HM Review
> 
> 
> get a set of pictures in usb,go to showroom & ask them to display pictures in usb.look specifically for above issues.if you can not notice them good but if you can then its your decision.



This can not be happen. I don't live in metro town and shopkeepers don't allow for demonstration. This is why I'm asking here in the forum. I never used IPS monitor so I think it would definitely better. I think I should wait for other member to comment about Benq GW2450HM. What if I try to plug HD DTH via HDMI cable to benQ GQ2450HM monitor. Will I able to watch HD DTH on my monitor or not?

Do you think there is some better monitor than Benq GW2450HM under 12k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2012)

set top box just need a screen to output video so any display device with video input will work.under 12k most monitors are TN but there are some ips panel from other companies too but no idea about their quality.anyway it is hard to find a good ips panel for ~12k so benq seems to the only option.you can at least use tftcentral review to calibrate it for increased accuracy/performance.


----------



## acewin (Sep 19, 2012)

well if it has go in built speakers it would play your movie content. i think you did not read completely TFT central review the link which you provided

Digital interfaces DVI and HDMI support HDCP for any encrypted and protected content

Good to see HDMI provided along side DVI as it's very useful for external Blu-ray / DVD player connectivity. Sadly DisplayPort is missing which is becoming increasingly popular. Might have also been good to see an HDMI cable provided in the box, but we can understand why it's been left out from a cost perspective.

Black depth and contrast ratio are excellent thanks to the AMVA panel. Detail in darker scenes and shadow detail should not be lost due to these measurements.

Dynamic contrast ratio is available and works very well, offering DCR's of over 14,500:1.

'Movie' preset mode is available which seems to accentuate the sharpness and colours and make everything look more vivid. Might be useful to some users


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

acewin said:


> well if it has go in built speakers it would play your movie content. i think you did not read completely TFT central review the link which you provided
> 
> Digital interfaces DVI and HDMI support HDCP for any encrypted and protected content
> 
> ...



Sorry, it was full of technical language. I love gadgets but don't everything about its mechanism. You said "_Digital interfaces DVI and HDMI support HDCP for any encrypted and protected content_."
What does it mean? Will I able to watch HD DTH via HDMI cable or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

yes you can.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> set top box just need a screen to output video so any display device with video input will work.under 12k most monitors are TN but there are some ips panel from other companies too but no idea about their quality.anyway it is hard to find a good ips panel for ~12k so benq seems to the only option.you can at least use tftcentral review to calibrate it for increased accuracy/performance.



Are you completely sure that HD DTH will work via HDMI cable on that BenQ monitor. You mean no need of external TV tuner? There is also an audio jack in the monitor so would I able to connect it with my 2.1 speakers while watching DTH?
There is AOC i2353ph e-IPS monitor in my budget but according to TFT central review it has poor response time and input lag. Average is around 17.5 ms which I think would be not suited well for FPS games like battlefield 3 that i love to play. Is there any better model that this in other brands like LG, samsung, asus, dell etc? Keep in mind my budget is under 12k and its fixed. Many people suggested me Dell U2312HM IPS LED monitor but i can not afford that.


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

I was looking at this note. It should, and if it is not working then you have got a problem

Good to see HDMI provided along side DVI as it's very useful for external Blu-ray / DVD player connectivity. Sadly DisplayPort is missing which is becoming increasingly popular. Might have also been good to see an HDMI cable provided in the box, but we can understand why it's been left out from a cost perspective.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

set top box is already a tv tuner.it is doing all the work receiving signal from dish,processing it & outputting video/audio just like a mini-computer.all you need is devices to connect to get video & audio.HDMI carries both video & audio so if monitor is connected through HDMI to set top box then monitor is receiving both video & audio.if monitor also has audio output then you can connect speakers to monitor audio output.you can also connect speakers to set top box directly if it has the matching audio output.forget about asus & dell ips below 12k.lg & samsung may have but then their quality may be an issue.


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

read more on the part
TFT Central

=========
there are jack for speakers -- in case of HDMI you need to check these
Special Features
    2 x 2W integrated stereo speakers

So that you can play without any external speakers when you use HDMI - HDMI acts for both audio and video transmission


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

acewin said:


> I was looking at this note. It should, and if it is not working then you have got a problem
> 
> Good to see HDMI provided along side DVI as it's very useful for external Blu-ray / DVD player connectivity. Sadly DisplayPort is missing which is becoming increasingly popular. Might have also been good to see an HDMI cable provided in the box, but we can understand why it's been left out from a cost perspective.



I don't care about VGA, DVI or display port for me HDMI should be there which lacks generally in dell monitors. I see some chinese adapters available to make HDMI to DVI or DVI to VGA for around 100-200 rupees. Do they work fine?



whitestar_999 said:


> set top box is already a tv tuner.it is doing all the work receiving signal from dish,processing it & outputting video/audio just like a mini-computer.all you need is devices to connect to get video & audio.HDMI carries both video & audio so if monitor is connected through HDMI to set top box then monitor is receiving both video & audio.if monitor also has audio output then you can connect speakers to monitor audio output.you can also connect speakers to set top box directly if it has the matching audio output.forget about asus & dell ips below 12k.lg & samsung may have but then their quality may be an issue.



Thanks buddy! you helped me a lot. I'm still wondering why BenQ GW2450HM has so many features in such a low price? Is something missing that makes it cheaper? Should I go final with this benq monitor or wait for some other model till diwali to be launched under 12k?


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

it is able to play along with blu-ray players. LuLz , finally I put the exact words rather than copy pasting.

there is nothing wrong, there are dell monitors as well with similar config like
DELL ST2420L 24" Full HD LED


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

acewin said:


> it is able to play along with blu-ray players. LuLz , finally I put the exact words rather than copy pasting.
> 
> there is nothing wrong, there are dell monitors as well with similar config like
> DELL ST2420L 24" Full HD LED


ok! I have not any blu ray player but it is good to see that it is compatible with that too. How would you compare Dell ST2420L with benQ GW2450HM? Which one is better?


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

ok oint here is blu-ray or DVD players provide both audio and video, it is able to play with them means HDMI port in benQ model transfers both.
Dell product is good except it does not have in built speakers.
so in this case even if u put HDMI u will need to plug-in speakers separately to your PC

Unlike DVI, which only transfers video, HDMI transfers both. using HDMI means you wanna transfer both through one port.
In case of Dell which has got HDMI, HDMI can only be used for playing videos but with no audio
I hope things are clear now.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

acewin said:


> ok oint here is blu-ray or DVD players provide both audio and video, it is able to play with them means HDMI port in benQ model transfers both.
> Dell product is good except it does not have in built speakers.
> so in this case even if u put HDMI u will need to plug-in speakers separately to your PC
> 
> ...



I know this man I already have HD DTH which run via HDMI on my LED TV. I just asked to make it clear that it will work fine with this monitor. I got your point that Dell ST2420L has HDMI port but no in-built speakers or audio jack to connect it with external speaker system so if connect DTH it will behave like mute TV lolz. Here now I want to know the image quality of Dell ST2420L if we compare it with benq.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

dell ST2420L is TN.it is their U(ultrasharp)series which uses ips & considered good by review sites like tftcentral.

edit:found this from lg & looks good.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155257-lg-ips225-monitor-unboxing-hands-review-new-post.html
Suggestion Regarding Monitor for Photo Editing - Page 2


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> dell ST2420L is TN.it is their U(ultrasharp)series which uses ips & considered good by review sites like tftcentral.
> 
> edit:found this from lg & looks good.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/155257-lg-ips225-monitor-unboxing-hands-review-new-post.html
> Suggestion Regarding Monitor for Photo Editing - Page 2



If it is TN display it will be definitely worse than BenQ GW2450HM which is made of VA panel.


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

true in a way you can say that


----------

